# Dreamies -How many do you feed yours?



## Lulu77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have one dreamie addict who will sit patiently by the box they're kept in willing it to open. 

He gets some at least once a day probably between 5 and 10 daily I guess. I was just wondering how many and how often others feed theirs...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine don't very often get Dreamies but every night they share a Weebox stick - about three pieces each. When they do have Dreamies it's around 4 or 5 each.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Harvey used to get through a packet of 60g about every week ... It was treat for him after being a good boy and taking his evening meds.
And used as a bribe when he was playing up  :biggrin5:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

3 or 4 each - twice a day 

In the morning when I leave for work, they have their Dreamies followed by logic gel and then at bed time same as morning.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have NONE in the house - I am a bad slave.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

spid said:


> I have NONE in the house - I am a bad slave.


 :biggrin5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I was looking after a neighbours cat last week and brought him some as a treat,
I was giving him about 10 morning and evening, think Ive turned him into an addict he never had them before and goes mad over them as soon as I got in the door he run and sat by the packet on the work top


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I too am a terrible mummy

I don't buy treat for my cats. They do get some raw prawns when im cooking though.

much better for them than treats


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Reading these replies .. maybe a packet a week was too many :laugh:
He had me well trained haha!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I don't count them  , just like I don't count how many biscuits I have 
I crush a couple with every wet meal Meeko has as he is a fussy sod so probably he has more than he should


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> I don't count them  , just like I don't count how many biscuits I have
> I crush a couple with every wet meal Meeko has as he is a fussy sod so probably he has more than he should


I'm do the same with the Dreamies and maybe with the biscuits too 

I have to put a few on Seb's wet food or he won't eat it.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine Love em and I just use pour them out for them.
Then I read where they weren't that good so they just have a few each now.
I have since bought them Nature's menu treats and they like them too.
So when the Dreamies have finished I will buy Nature's menu instead.
They are more expensive but better for them. Also I don't give them as much.


----------



## bwoody (Apr 27, 2013)

About 5 or so now and again. The odd weebox stick too. Not everyday though


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont count! Just a few though!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

spid said:


> I have NONE in the house - I am a bad slave.


You are very brave . I wouldn't DARE to even _think_ of not stocking Dreamies.

Sir Declan got stroppy enough this morning when i was a bit slow in remembering to give him his ''I've just come in from the garden'' Dreamies.

I think he would _divorce_ me if he didn't also get his ''You're off to work, where are my Dreamies?'' Dreamies and his ''I'll wait here with the Dreamies while you feed the birds'' Dreamies and his ''I fancy some Dreamies RIGHT NOW'' Dreamies.

...I think perhaps Mr Declan might be getting too many Dreamies...


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Dreamies are the only thing that both of mine like. They do go through a shameful amount as I throw a couple of handfuls around the place when I go to work for them to forage for. The two of them go through a 60g bag in 3 days. It's an expensive habit.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

At the moment when the dreamies come out I put about half a packet down - that's between 5 cats and a very competitive jack russell who likes to sneak in and scoff as many as she can because of course anything that is _supposed_ to be for the cats is much better than anything that I could offer just for her  They only get this once or twice a week though, I tend to give them Smilla Hearties instead - they seem to prefer them and the tin makes a better rattling noise so I like to always have some just in case I need to get all the cats in the living room to close them in or to get them away from something that they shouldn't be doing! :lol:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pudds gets 10 Dreamies a couple of times a week, just as a special treat, but I suspect they may come out a bit more often to help her and Libby get used to each other!


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't count mine, I just dish them out


----------



## Craftymamma (Apr 23, 2013)

spid said:


> I have NONE in the house - I am a bad slave.


Me too I am a very bad mammy my kitties have never had these. On a rare occasion Bobby has had a webbox salmon lick e lix but kittens aren't allowed


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i just pour a few out for tigger every morning. one day when i forgot i caught him trying to open the drawer they're kept in to help himself


----------

